# Cube Fritzz 2011 Maße



## Felicia (12. März 2014)

Hi, ich suche gerade ein Fully und bin hier im Bikemarkt auf ein gebrauchtes Cube Fritzz 2011 gestoßen., 120-160 mm vorn. Größe S, 16". ich bin 160cm groß. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob S eher groß oder klein ausfällt? Oder hat jemand in und um Göttingen dieses oder ein vergleichbares Bike, das ich mal ausprobieren könnte? Danke!


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2014)

Klein. Wie bei T-Shirts: XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL - Ähh, eher ein kleines Klein 
Bedenklich ist allerdings Standover mit 750mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (13. März 2014)

die @froonium hier im LO Forum fährt ein Cube Fritzz. Fragt sie! Ich bin paar mal mit Froonie unterwegs gewesen und weiss, dass sie wie ich  160cm nicht übersteigt. Ich bin das Rad auch kurz gefahren. Das ist für mich 'zu viel' Bike, zu schwer, zu viel Federweg was ich mit > 55 kg nicht ausnutze und nicht brauche.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. März 2014)

doppel


----------

